# alternative to squats



## needsomeinfo (Sep 13, 2005)

I work out at home and rarely have a spotter, yet i need to work in the legs in a squat like manner so I can get some ass on my skinny self. I was thinking about just doing squats with dumbells in my hands. Any suggestions?


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 13, 2005)

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> I was thinking about just doing squats with dumbells in my hands. Any suggestions?


Yes, DON'T do squats with dumbells unless you are female and even then only if you want to trick yourself into thinking you are doing some good.



Seriously, you don't need a spotter to do squats. Use a lower weight and do 3 sets of 20. Now I'm not talking about 115 lbs. I'm talking about working up to your bodyweight and then adding more in the future.
You will be amazed at how much your upper (yes I said upper) body strength will go up. You will think you are on steroids.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 13, 2005)

Thats why I really want to start squatting hard, I read a sticky on here about it and it impressed me. I have been working on my power cleans and I have went from doing about 90 lbs wish shitty form to doing about 140 lbs and hearing the the weights snap at the end, I love it


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 13, 2005)

needsomeinfo said:
			
		

> I have went from doing about 90 lbs wish shitty form to doing about 140 lbs and hearing the the weights snap at the end, I love it


It's a rush...ain't it?


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 13, 2005)

ya squats are tough. I do them but there painfull. I have had oshgood slaughter for years and it fing hurts.


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 13, 2005)

to be big you gotta lift big..its that simple...and it hurts so good


----------



## wolfyEVH (Sep 13, 2005)

all your lifts should be based on squats, bench, deads and/or rows if you're trying to add size.  A analogy is this:

Lower body = teacher
Upper body = student


----------



## RAMROD (Sep 13, 2005)

squats are king, i love em. deadlifts too.


----------



## big o (Sep 13, 2005)

There is no alternative to squats....Just excuses not to do them!


----------



## a-bomb83 (Sep 13, 2005)

NO ALTERNATIVE TO SQUATS! end of discussion.


----------



## Freejay (Sep 13, 2005)

I just started doing Hack Squats and Power Squats (on machine where you add plates) and I must say I can already feel an overall change in my body.  I always neglected legs because mine are naturally big from years of cycling and swimming.  I'm up to 500 on the powersquat and I love it!!


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 13, 2005)

So what's the general concensus about squats?


----------



## needsomeinfo (Sep 14, 2005)

im just going to start light, for my equipments not that great(i only have a standard bar and standard weights) , then im going to owrk my wat up to doing sets of 20 with my body weight , then who knows from there, maybe ill get uo to 1.5 of my bw


----------



## mr.nitrofish (Sep 18, 2005)

I was doing squats on this machine with a piviot. it has some good resistance, but at max weight (855lbs)its probley equal to only 1/3 of that on the rack.

I wanted to see how much of a difference it was so I went to the smith machine and added 45lb plates till I couldn't do anymore. I got to 270lbs(x6 45lb weights), lifted that fine then one the next set with 360lbs(x8  45lb weights) I got floored. and stupid me when I was supposed to turn the bar one way to lock I turned the other way and was practally on the floor before I got it right. that didn't feel too good on the old back.

but anyway, ya, you got to do squats, deadlifts and bench presses, those are the big 3. if you do them on the machines your kind of cheating yourself because its not accual weights, but id still say if you have no spotter it wont hurt to use the machines, you just wont get as much out of it.


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 18, 2005)

You still count your bar on a smith machine. That is 315 and 405 respectively.


----------



## Vizzy7 (Oct 3, 2005)

not to cut into a thread but is it ok to work legs say on monday and again on friday??  For lets say a month or so?


----------



## max lift (Oct 4, 2005)

depends on you and how fast you recover,
give it a shot and see if you make any gains


----------



## Vizzy7 (Oct 4, 2005)

ok max i started today so ill see how it goes and let u guys know


----------



## imdaman1 (Oct 4, 2005)

Vizzy7 said:
			
		

> not to cut into a thread but is it ok to work legs say on monday and again on friday??  For lets say a month or so?



That should be plenty of time to recover.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 4, 2005)

Vizzy7 said:
			
		

> not to cut into a thread but is it ok to work legs say on monday and again on friday??  For lets say a month or so?



why would you want to work them more?? more doesnt always mean better.  if your legs are lacking, then your current routine probably isnt up to par.  i would be giving legs the longest rest out of all the bodyparts, considering thats where the majority of your muscles are at.


----------

